# Rabies Reaction?



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Pico has developed a moveable lump (between a pea and a marble) below his shoulder blades. It doesn't seem painful. He had his 3 yr rabies shot on 11/30 so I'm hoping it's a local reaction.
Anyone else with similar experiences?
Thanks!


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

yes, I am a groomer and I see this all the time. I dont give rabies to my dogs anymore. One of my poodles developed a lump several years ago, I had it removed and no more rabies and after 4 or 5 yrs old NO vaccinations of any kind. I do puppy shots starting about 12- 14 wk and a year booster and thats about it. 

pam in TX


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That happened to my Pomeranian Sissy, Amberleah will get her 1st one but I wont give her any more after, plus cause her to have seizes. She is in Rainbow bridge now.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

It may not be an "allergic reaction"; necessarily but just the fluid from the injection. I used to work as a vet's assistant; and a LOT of dogs would have a tiny bump (now I'm just talking like, between the size of a pea or a dime) where the injection was given; since they are subcutaneous instead of given in the muscle. So the fluid/vaccine just goes right under the skin and forms a little bubble. Rarely will the dog seem to notice any problems from it, and it would be with ANY sub-q (just under the surface of the skin) vaccine, not just rabies. It happens frequently but seems that only those who have small dogs that get handled a lot notice LOL... so for us with chihuahuas we pick up on it right away; whereas a lab or golden with an equally tiny bump under all that fur would get unnoticed. Eventually it should just all absorb, but sometimes can take time. As long as the dog doesn't show any signs of a reaction; itching, vomiting, etc. I'd say you've got nothing to worry about!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

My Chi lost a patch of hair after getting a rabies vaccine. It took about 2 months for it to show up and at first we didn't know what it was. I asked the vet and a lot of groomers and they said it was due to the rabies vaccine. They advised not to get her more rabies shots, but the vet wouldn't write me her a rabies exemption because he considered it cosmetic. He was the first one to suggest not getting her more rabies shots. Now I can't license her, and if she somehow gets away and picked up by animal control I will have to pay an impound fee. Anyway, that was nearly 2 years ago, and her bald spot has filled in some so it's not real noticeable. I think it might fill in more as time goes on. I heard of somebody with a dog that had a bald spot, and it filled in almost completely after 5 years.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That happened to several of my dogs over the years with various vaccines. If it doesn't go away in a few days, I would go to the vet but for now I would just watch it and see what happens.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

We were just talking about this subject yesterday...Rico had a lump the size of a small egg--pretty big...not right away but days after the vaccine and it lasted for months...then he had a patch of black fur--looked like a birth mark almost. Then the black patch got smaller and turned white...now it looks like that smaller white patch has hair falling out...

All of this is very strange. His last vaccine was almost two years ago...so it has taken almost two years to recover from the side effects. he did get prophalaxic injection of benedryl before-hand as well...

:foxes15:


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Chachi has one the size of a pea. He just got neutered and his rabie shot. I hope it goes away...it doesn't seem to bother him though.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Chachis Mom said:


> Chachi has one the size of a pea. He just got neutered and his rabie shot. I hope it goes away...it doesn't seem to bother him though.


Awe poor baby. Is it OK to have rabies same time and neutered or spay? Amberleah needs her rabies and getting spay weds.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> Awe poor baby. Is it OK to have rabies same time and neutered or spay? Amberleah needs her rabies and getting spay weds.


IMO I would be afraid to do it atthe same time for reaction purposes with the fact that she is being put under anesthesia. Is it too difficult to take her back in a month or so and get rabies? Isn't she not quite 1 yr? Bday 3/24? Is this going to be 1st rabies or boost rabies? I'm pretty new to the forum but I can tell from posts that Amberleah has had some health problems and I thought they might have prevented her from getting her 1st rabies shot.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> IMO I would be afraid to do it atthe same time for reaction purposes with the fact that she is being put under anesthesia. Is it too difficult to take her back in a month or so and get rabies? Isn't she not quite 1 yr? Bday 3/24? Is this going to be 1st rabies or boost rabies? I'm pretty new to the forum but I can tell from posts that Amberleah has had some health problems and I thought they might have prevented her from getting her 1st rabies shot.


I always chicken out when I was ready to get her Rabies because of all her problems. but I think in time it needs to be done. I will wait till April when she goes to her new Holistic vet.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> I always chicken out when I was ready to get her Rabies because of all her problems. but I think in time it needs to be done. I will wait till April when she goes to her new Holistic vet.


I think that's great idea.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Picos lump did finally go away completely... It took a couple months


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Miley had a pea sized lump at her rabies injection site for months when she had the first one. We took all the dogs in last week for annual check ups and she and Leo both had the 3 yr rabies (which is actually the very same dose as the one year). I was ready with the benadryl and kept an eye on her, no lumps or any other reactions signs this time though.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

My Ote got the same thing!! Went away after about a week.


----------

